# Finally we’re going to the Euro’s



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done Scotland finally their great team spirt, I stopped following football so much a few year back as was disalosioned, but hey all credit to the manager and the boys they have ground it out the hard way.
It’s been a very long wait in the wilderness for sure.


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Bring on the euros 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻😁😁😁😁😁 the good old auld enemy v men in tartan skirts 😁😁😁😁


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

By a massive margin the best team for 89 mins. We should have won that. 

***** and Christie ran out of steam and were taken off and we dropped off. After that they scored and I feared we were doing the Scottish thing again. Always the glorious failures, but it didn't happen. 

It's still a hard luck story for Scotland. We qualify for the Euros and we only get to play in England. :lol: Could have been somewhere decent. :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

We watched NI, then turned over and caught the Scotland penalties.

Well done.

I'm English, but I buggered if I'm watching friendlies.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm still really pleased. It's the first time in a while that football has had that special football feeling. That's hard without crowds. 

Clarke has done really well with us. Yes we've ground out some results, but tonight we dominated a good team when it really mattered. We are on a bit of a roll.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

I watched until we scored the first goal, then could not watch anymore. 
Then turned it back on for the pens.

I was in Tenerife the last time we were in a major comp!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratulations to Scotland for getting there, here’s to the next 22 years :lol:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Fantastic lift for the whole country! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

